# Monolith tactics?



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey there! As i have mentioned in another thread i will be getting a Monolith soon and as to avoid getting something i have no idea of how to control it, im asking for some helpful tactics for the Monolith. Please and Thanks!
DarknessWithin

P.S. I'm not sure im this is the right area as to post this


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

This isn't quite the right area, and maybe a moderator will help by moving it to the general tactics area.

Monoliths are great. Use them often, at least 1 in 1,500pts.

The best thing I have found is that they can block LoS really, really well. They will protect everything behind them. This can be used to control what your enemy can shoot at. I generally advance up the table with my whole army behind them and then pop out and nuke everything. If you want to see my best anti-SM tactics and Monolith tactics then check the Necron Tactica, I posted a lot of stuff there recently.


----------



## MotleyCrueDood (Jun 5, 2009)

:good:As darklove stated, monoliths are great at blocking off areas just with their sheer mass.
in a game last night a friend moved his land raider in, droped some terminators then realized he couldnt assautl my warriors just because the monolith was in front of him.
after that it was a slaughter, as i brought my nightbringer in through a building he was hiding behind (snipers were shooting him) and got in CC with the termies, they didnt last at all, the chaplin and 3 of the 4 termies died. Next turn i killed the other termie, then moved on the the land raider.

all of this brought to you by the sheer size of the monolith blocking an roadway:good:


----------



## NecronLover (Jun 7, 2009)

My tactic is simple : Pile all of your heavy hitters in front of your monolith along with 2 lords. The lords can ressurect your warriors when they go down, and your monolith, to my understanding, can do that too. Also, your Monolith has a particle whip which is pretty devastating.

Take all your fast attack units and put them in a group so they can run around and destroy anything harmful to your monolith.

Hope this helps! =D :victory:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The monolith is a great blocker- either of TLOS or movement. Use it to fend off some of the enemy units (make them walk ALL the way round it.. will take 2-3 turns) or just have a delicate unit sitting behind it (eg 1 lone warrior sitting on an objective hidden behind a monolith).

Liths are expensive and their weapons dont reflect this- they are expensive because they support your army and are almost impossible for some armies to kill (eg SoB). Use them to keep your warriors in the fight with extra wbb rolls and to block the enemy. Paricle whip is great against MEQs or enemy vehicles (even LRs) and the flux arc isnt too bad when faced with lots of enemy remnants (though I would rarely use it over the whip unless your using the portal).


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

darklove said:


> This isn't quite the right area, and maybe a moderator will help by moving it to the general tactics area.


Sorry, general tactics? That would be for armies, this is one specific unit, I wouldn't count that as general tactics.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Jackinator said:


> Sorry, general tactics? That would be for armies, this is one specific unit, I wouldn't count that as general tactics.


I was always under the impression that Tacticas are for people to put forward a thesis on the tactical uses of an army or unit, rather than a Q&A.


----------



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

Best Tactic For Monolith without a doubt is getting two of them. I call it the twin towers tactic. You Deep Strike them near each other around a unit of yours in CC. You zip your unit of warriors or whatever outa combat, and nail the squad that just consolidated with a large blast template S 9 AP 3. KILLER! It is especially usefull against SM. Watch them sob in sadness as their 200 point squad vanishes into thin air.


----------



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

I seem to think that too darklove.


----------

